# Ich wünsche mir den Internetführerschein!



## MountyMAX (7. Oktober 2015)

*Ich wünsche mir den Internetführerschein!*

Was ich hier teilweise für Rechner rein bekomme ist schon übel ... 

Den Laptop hatte ich erst vor ca. einem Jahr neu aufgesetzt inkl. Kaspersky Virenschutz, nun 1 Jahr später "Das Internet geht nicht" - ich starte ihn .. 10 min später ist er endlich hochgefahren, was blinkt mich an? Massig Werbung durch automatisch startende IE Fenster, Suchleisten auf dem Desktop, Popups für irgendwelche Treiberupdater .. von der ganzen Malware und Tonnen von Toolbars red ich noch gar nicht - und natürlich keinerlei Virenschutz (scheinbar deinstalliert) mehr, zusätzlich wurden Treiber gelöscht  (Grafikkarte läuft nur noch mit "VGA Standardtreiber")

Also ganz ehrlich, auch wenn mir meine Zeit bezahlt wird, als PC Freak blutet mir das Herz, wenn ich sowas sehe, würde ich dem am liebsten den Laptop um die Ohren hauen, oder ihm empfehlen auf Apple umzusteigen, denn so jemand kann mit der Freiheit eines Windows nicht umgehen und braucht den Applekäfig.


----------



## Oromis16 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Bin dabei 
Und temporärer Führerscheinentzug für Griefer/Hacker/Spammer und wie sie alle heißen^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ich versteh deinen Frust, aber es gibt viel wichtigere Sachen, wo ein How-To-Basics-Schein notwendig wäre(Kindererziehung, Tierhaltung, etc.)

Dein Anliegen ist eher ein "first world problem"^^


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Solche Dinger repariert ich in der Familie ständig.... und kostenfrei.

Gestern musste ich ein iphone wieder fit machen, ein Samsung galaxy und ein altes Notebook. Auf ner Familienfeier.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Bin auch dafür den Leuten öfters aufzuzeigen, das unsere Nerdheit wertvoller ist als allgemein angenommen. Deppen die Fussball spielen können, gibts wie Sand am Meer .


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Solche Dinger repariert ich in der Familie ständig.... und kostenfrei.
> 
> Gestern musste ich ein iphone wieder fit machen, ein Samsung galaxy und ein altes Notebook. Auf ner Familienfeier.



Das kommt dann noch dazu, inzwischen bin ich bei Computern, Fernsehern, Telefon/Internet(Router), Registrierkassen, Tablets/Smartphones, Tarife auswählen (egal ob Internet oder Handy) Mode. Zusätzlich kann ich mir nicht mal mehr einen Döner holen, da es sich rumspricht und man während der Wartezeit "kurz nach hinten" gebeten wird .. danach ist der Döner kalt ..
Als nächstes kommen dann bestimmt intelligente Waschmaschinen/Kühlschränke dazu. Auch wenns ichs (meinstens) gern mache, mit programmieren verdien ich mein Geld entspannter (und natürlich gibts da auch deutlich mehr Geld/h)


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



> Was ich hier teilweise für Rechner rein bekomme ist schon übel ...



Ich vermute mal das du damit andeuten willst das du in einem Shop arbeitest 

2 Dinge dazu 

1: Der Kunde ist König und kann mit seinem Lappi machen was er will ....das geht dich gar nichts an 

2. Würdest du bei uns im Shop arbeiten hättest du morgen deine erste Abmahnung 
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie Angestellte die sich erdreisten Kunden maßregeln zu wollen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Wie soll das gehen? Wenn man es mit dem Auto Führerschein vergleicht  dann müssen etliche den in einer Wundertüte gefunden haben oder an an der Losbude gezogen haben. Setzt ja auch nicht die Pflege der Hardware mit in Kraft.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das du damit andeuten willst das du in einem Shop arbeitest
> 
> 2 Dinge dazu
> 
> ...



Wenn ich eins nicht bin und auch nie werden will, dann ist das Angestellter und schon gar nicht in einem PC Laden, von der Langeweile ganz zu schweigen, würde ich mich gezwungen sehen jedem Kunden zu sagen, was er da grad für einen Schrott kauft/aufgeschwatzt bekommt


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Kann gelöscht werden, schönen Abend noch .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



> ich denke er verhält zum Kunden stets korrekt, aber schlecht denken ist doch noch wohl erlaubt


Natürlich kann man seinen Frust von der Seele schreiben aber mit der Aussage des " Führerscheines " geht man zu weit. Es würde ja so bedeuten wer sich mit etwas nicht auskennt oder entsprechend behandelt hat sich davon fern zu halten


----------



## Salanto (7. Oktober 2015)

*Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ein Führerschein ist unnötig.Es würde schon reichen wenn Menschen aufhören würden ihre AntiVir Softwares zu deinstallieren und sich dann xTausend "Optimier" Software runterladen

Aber glaube mir du bist nicht der einzige der sowas erlebt:

Hatte letztens in der Nachbarschaft 3 Rechner die komplette Wracks waren.Einer war ne Disko von Pop-Ups,der andere ein Virenpool (das Ding hatte im "Idle" 100% CPU auslastung) und beim dritten war die C: Partition einfach weg (D: war noch da  )Natürlch wurde die "nervige" AntiVir Software entfernt,da sie ja keinen nutzen habe


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

So ungefähr wie wenn Muttern anruft und sagt "Ich hab das Internet gelöscht" und ich anschließend einen derben Lachflash bekomme.

Zu den Toolbars muss ich aber auch sagen, dass manche Software echt böse bei der Installation ist.
Selbst bei Nero will dir die Installation eine ASK Toolbar unterjubeln - andere Installationen gehen noch weiter...
Und das Ganze ist bei vielen Programmen, vor allem bei den kostenlosen auch noch richtig fies versteckt,
und das Schlimmste ist, die Dinger sind hartnäckig.

Ich hatte hier mal einen Fall mit einer "Delta Toolbar" - bei dem Ding ging Kaspersky an der Decke und jede Alarmglocke ist los gegangen.
Aber meinst du ich habe das Ding deinstalliert bekommen? Das war so hartnäckig das nur formatieren half.

Aber warum manch einer Virenschutzprogramme deinstallieren muss und auf jeden Scheiß klickt
(Ich habe da ein paar Leutchen in der Familie die das gut drauf haben), entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.


Auch immer gern gesehen ist der Rechner, aus dem schon keine Staubmäuse mehr kommen, sondern Staub Ratten. ^^


----------



## MountyMAX (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ok mit dem Führerschein wart evtl. etwas übertrieben, aber wo das Auto neu war brauchte man auch keinen Führerschein 
Man muss folgendes bedenken: diese Leute schädigen ja auch andere z.B. wenn Viren die Adressbücher auslesen und eure Mailadressen die ihr nur Bekannten geben habt auf Spamlisten landen (nur mal ein Beispiel), Autos werden auch immer "smarter" bald wirst auch auf denen wohl Virenschutz/Firewall installieren müssen - besonders bedenklich finde ich, das bei einigen Modellen das Entertainmentsystem was am Internet hängt zusätzlich sogar auf den CAN Bus zugreifen kann ... das wird immer schlimmer ...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

So als Fangfrage wieso machst du nicht folgenden Link zur Startseite
https://www.google.de/search?q=Inte...57.7756j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Sichere Sachen gebe ich nur an Personen denen ich vertrauen kann, der Rest bekommt Einwegmaterial. Auch werde ich einen Teufel tun irgendwas was auf meinen Hauptrechner zu lassen wenn kein Vertrauen da ist, dafür gibt es bei mir Testrechner. Leider gibt es auf diesem Trabanten Menschen die Lernresistent sind oder meinen Sie selbst hätten das Pulver erfunden. In dem Fall nutze ich den langen Stock und lasse die sich totlaufen.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Internetführerschein wäre unnötig. Eher ist am Verstand mancher zu zweifeln, was diejenigen auf ihren Rechner-Wracks haben. Lernresistent kommt noch hinzu, selbst einfache Dinge gehen schon nach wenigen Tagen vergessen.
Einer letztens nahm es sich auf dem teuren Rechner zu genau in Punkto Sicherheit  über 10 Antiviren Software installiert mit ''angeblich sicheren'' etwa halb so vielen Software Firewalls.  Unglaublich... 
Als wenn manche wollen, dass man ihnen etwas ordentliches baut, gehen sie zum Elektroshop und holen sich dort nen billig Rechner, ''Ich habe ja so ein gutes angebot erhalten''. 
Alles anklicken, was an Pop Ups auftaucht, Anhänge in Mails ja öffnen, oder auch nur diese lästig vielen Toolbars installieren. ''Es wird ja so viel Einfacher''. Dazu kommen diese Optimzer Tools, die den Nutzen meist auch verfehlen.

Was DaBlackSheep auch schon angesprochen hat, nervt mich in letzter Zeit immer öfters. Wenn hinter einem Programm noch massig andere Software untergejubelt werden will. Installation wird meist doch durchgeführt, das umständliche Entfernen dieser Software komtm danach noch hinzu.

Bezüglich Antivieren Software. Ich hatte mal Bitdefender installiert. Den Rechner konnte ich gleich wieder formatieren, weil ich das Ding nicht mehr runterbekommen habe. Nebst mehreren 1000 Regierstierungseinträgen, die zu grossen Teilen auch nicht entfernbar waren.


----------



## Dxr2k5 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

agreee!


----------



## efdev (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Das Problem beginnt doch schon viel früher noch bevor die Leute den ersten Rechner besitzen es fehlt einfach an Grundlagen.

Wenn ich schon an den EDV Unterricht in den meisten Schulen denke .
Schon in der Schule sollte neben den üblichen Quatsch den Schülern unter anderem auch der Umgang mit dem Internet beigebracht werden, zusätzlich das Installieren von Programmen und den Dinge auf die man achten sollte.
Das bei den "alten" das ganze schon gelaufen ist damit muss man eben Leben, aber die nächsten Generationen an Unwissenden stehen leider auch schon bereit.

Ich hab das Problem zu Hause einfach gelöst meine Mum hatte keine Ahnung also gibt es einen Laptop mit Linux+FF+AdBlocker und schon kann meine Mutter die keine Ahnung hat alles machen ohne viel zu Zerstören, nach der ersten Einweisung kam nicht eine Frage mehr


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Lustigster Witz der Welt von Psychologen ermittelt | Welt

Also ich hoffe einfach mal den Link gab es noch nicht!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



efdev schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon an den EDV Unterricht in den meisten Schulen denke .
> Schon in der Schule sollte neben den üblichen Quatsch den Schülern unter anderem auch der Umgang mit dem Internet beigebracht werden, zusätzlich das Installieren von Programmen und den Dinge auf die man achten sollte.
> Das bei den "alten" das ganze schon gelaufen ist damit muss man eben Leben, aber die nächsten Generationen an Unwissenden stehen leider auch schon bereit.



In der Schule? Die lernen da wie man einen Bewerbungsgespräch und einen Lebenslauf mit Word macht und vielleicht ein bisschen Exel.
Wenn man einen Lehrer erwischt, der geringfügig Ahnung hat bekommt man sogar was von VBA zu sehen.

Aber was installieren oder deinstallieren? Da kriegen die Admins doch direkt einen Herzinfarkt vor Schreck. ^^


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



efdev schrieb:


> Das Problem beginnt doch schon viel früher noch bevor die Leute den ersten Rechner besitzen es fehlt einfach an Grundlagen.



Ich arbeite als Systemadministrator und muss leider auch ab und an 1st Level Support machen.
Also was manche Leute für Fragen bzw. Probleme haben. Da frage ich mich echt, ob die Leute wirklich so dumm sind oder ob das einfach Faulheit ist und die denken dafür gibt es ja einen in der EDV.

Wenn der Tank von meinem Auto leer ist gehe ich auch nicht in die Werkstatt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



> Wenn der Tank von meinem Auto leer ist fahre ich auch nicht in die Werkstatt.


Doch man kauft ein anderes Auto, ähnliches auch wenn der Ascher voll ist.
Mit Faulheit liegt man gar nicht so weit daneben und bei Dummheit mag es es eine Handvoll geben. Wenn man jemanden in der EDV hat ist es doch die 1. Pflicht ihn mit Arbeit zu versorgen anstatt selber Initiativen zu ergreifen.


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, auch wenn mir meine Zeit bezahlt wird, als PC Freak blutet mir das Herz, wenn ich sowas sehe, würde ich dem am liebsten den Laptop um die Ohren hauen, oder ihm empfehlen auf Apple umzusteigen, denn so jemand kann mit der Freiheit eines Windows nicht umgehen und braucht den Applekäfig.



Da gibts eine ganz einfache Lösung.
Einfach sagen, dass du das Problem nicht lösen kannst und sie sollen doch mal zum PC-Laden gehen.
Dann zahlen sie 150€ und schauen dann meistens auch, dass sowas nicht mehr passiert.
Denn wenns um Geld geht sind die Leute viel weniger Lernresistent


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Doch man kauft ein anderes Auto, ähnliches auch wenn der Ascher voll ist.
> Mit Faulheit liegt man gar nicht so weit daneben und bei Dummheit mag es es eine Handvoll geben. Wenn man jemanden in der EDV hat ist es doch die 1. Pflicht ihn mit Arbeit zu versorgen anstatt selber Initiativen zu ergreifen.



Naja in manchen Dingen mit Sicherheit, aber es hier gibt es auch ein paar Experten den zeigt man Sachen mehrmals wie das funktioniert, damit sie in Zukunft wissen es geht und dann rufen die trotzdem immer wieder wegen der gleichen Sache an.


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Naja in manchen Dingen mit Sicherheit, aber es hier gibt es auch ein paar Experten den zeigt man Sachen mehrmals wie das funktioniert, damit sie in Zukunft wissen es geht und dann rufen die trotzdem immer wieder wegen der gleichen Sache an.



Eine kurze How-To Anleitung mit ganz vielen Bildern erstellen und gut ist


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



taks schrieb:


> Eine kurze How-To Anleitung mit ganz vielen Bildern erstellen und gut ist



Schon probiert. Bringt leider nichts.
Agenten Einstellung in Lotus Notes. Einmal gezeigt wie es geht. Dem Mitarbeiter eine Anleitung mit Bildern geschickt und ihm gesagt,
dass er es damit in Zukunft selbst machen kann. Paar Wochen später kommt ein Anruf und er fragt ob ich ihm bei dem Agenten helfen kann.

Auf die Anleitung verwiesen und trotzdem hat er noch was falsch gemacht


----------



## efdev (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Aber was installieren oder deinstallieren? Da kriegen die Admins doch direkt einen Herzinfarkt vor Schreck. ^^



In der Schule irrelevant wenn die nen Fähigen Admin haben hat der für Jeden Raum ein Abbild womit er in 5min die Rechner im Neuzustand hat  aber so würden die Kids mal was Lernen was Hilfreich wäre auch für zu Hause.

@Imperat0r du solltest der Person wohl erst das Lesen beibringen


----------



## masterX244 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*



efdev schrieb:


> In der Schule irrelevant wenn die nen Fähigen Admin haben hat der für Jeden Raum ein Abbild womit er in 5min die Rechner im Neuzustand hat  aber so würden die Kids mal was Lernen was Hilfreich wäre auch für zu Hause.
> 
> @Imperat0r du solltest der Person wohl erst das Lesen beibringen


 Das lässt sich auch halbwegs automatisieren. an dem beruflichen Gymnasium wo ich war (it-schule stuttgart) wurde bei jedem Hochfahren auf das standard-image zurückgesetzt so dass installierte Software oder ähnliches wieder runtergeschrubbt wurde.


----------



## efdev (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Das wäre sogar die bessere Variante, aber wenn das Programm zufällig Rot ist und Comodo heißt würde ich alle Rechner die damit laufen Abfackeln .


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Hier gibts soviele Kommentare das ich die Rumpelkammer-Like-Disfunktion verfluche 

PCs die  wirklich verseucht sind habe ich selten - aber wenn - dann sind das immer dieselben Leute  
Ich betreue nicht viele PCs aber unterhalten werde ich trotzdem wunderbar...
Allerdings weniger softwareseitig sondern eher in der Richtung von Trennschleifer-Allheilmittel ^^
Ein Bsp: wäre folgendes Szenario ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Die Wiederkehr des immer gleichen sollte doch bekannt sein. Ich selber habe leider auch solche Pappenheimer die vor Lernresistenz nur so strotzen und für diese Klienten habe ich die Kraft der Ignoranz diese nicht zu bedienen


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Die Kraft habe ich leider nicht weil der arme PC ja nichts dafür kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Der PC zwar nicht aber das Leben, ich kenne das Phänomen aus vielen Bereichen des Lebens und da lernt man es Prioritäten zu setzen


----------



## masterX244 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

wenn du die Preboot-Software meinst die war hauptsächlich blau, hab grad nachgegoogelt, die hieß mySHN.
Edit: Tastaturbedienungsfehler
Edit2 war @efdev ne am ende der letzten seite


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

*Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*


Wie wärs mit einer Korrektur?


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ich betreue nur noch 2 Kunden nebenher, aber die unterhalten mich bestens. Gezogene Kabel, Geklickte PopUps alá "Ihr PC ist nicht mehr sicher" oder Fragen wie: "Ich finde meine Worddatei nicht mehr, weiß auch nicht wie sie hieß und habe 'ausversehen' irgendwas in den Optionen verstellt, wo ist die Datei?" unterhalten mich an Stressfreien Tagen bestens. Browser mit 10 Toolbars finde ich dann auch durchaus amüsant. An anderen Tagen will ich diesen Menschen jedoch am liebsten die PCs wegnehmen. Aber spüren lassen darf man sie es nicht, schließlich gibts immer ein nettes Nebeneinkommen.


----------



## norse (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Es gibt sowas wie ein Internetführerschein klar, nennt sich Weiterbildung - kostet nicht viel, aber die Leute wollen die Zeit und das Geld nicht in sowas investieren ... das ist halt die Unwissenheit.. Wennn man nicht weiß was dort alles passiert, kann man sich selbst kaum schützen vor so etwas

Es gibt aber Software die dabei hilft und eng mit dem Virenschutz zusammenarbeitet. Also hier hilft wie immer nur - Bildung


----------



## isnicable (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ich hab bei mir in der Familie von jedem etwas dabei. Teamviewer ist bei fast allen Kandidaten natürlich drauf ^^ 

Mein Vater der ein eigene Firma zu führen hat: Er braucht einen PC der läuft. Da es einfach an der Zeit fehlt sich um Probleme mit dem PC zu beschäftigen, er muss seine Termine, Emails, Rechnugen etc. vernünftig führen können. Wenn Fehler auftreten versucht er in der Regel diese beiseite  temporär zu umgehen. Diese bleiben dann idR solange bis ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern bin und der berühmte satz kommt (den wir sicherlich alle kennen ^^) "Hast du mal kurz Zeit, ich hab da so ein Problem bei meinem PC" 

Meine Mama hingegen versucht immer wieder ihre Probleme selbst zu lösen bzw. auch mal zu googeln. Dadurch kommen hier auch eher selten Fragen und wenn welche kommen dann sind das nicht diese üblichen DAU Fragen 

Meine 78 Jahre alte Oma kann zu 80% alles wofür es eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung gibt und die man ihr 10 mal erklärt hat --> hier kann man sich in Geduld üben. Sobald etwas auf dem Bildschirm aufploppt (z.B. Windows hat neue Updates am Start, meldung in der taskleiste)  kommt ein Anruf ob ich mir das mal bitte Anschauen kann. Bsp.: Sie schaut einer  ihrer Serien "Sturm der Liebe", wenn sie sie verpasst hat in der ARD Mediathek. Da kam es dazu das oben rechts im Browser plugin x eine erlaubnis haben wollte.  Das hat sie total überfordert und  ich hab ein Anruf bekommen. *klick*  fertig!   

Mein Schwager wollte ein neues Notebook kaufen. Da kam direkt die Aussage "Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Technik, sag mir doch bitte was ich kaufen soll". Fragen geklärt Wie: Budget? Was wilst du damit machen? Akku? etc. Da meine Schwester und er gerade zu Besuch waren ging es zu MM um da mal nach Notebooks zu schauen. Nicht um da einen zu kaufen, sondern eher zum anfassen. Da wurden schnell klar in welche Richtung es von den Maßen, tastatur Layout, gehen soll. Jetzt haben sie ein Notebook zu Hause stehen wo es bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gab.

Meine Älteste Schwester musste ich in Sachen PC noch nie unterstützen. <3


----------



## Noname1987 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Ja die liebe Familie... Vattern: Du hast meinen PC kaputt gemacht! Ich lachend: Ich war seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr bei euch! Was ist denn? Er: Der ist total langsam! Ich: Öffne mal Teamviewer. Problem erledigt und Ende


----------



## Vinom (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ich wünsche mir den Internetfühererschein!*

Mein ehemaliger Informatiklehrer hat meinem Kurs ganz gut beigebracht nicht alles an zu klicken. Wir haben nämlich die alten Schulpcs (die sich noch nicht nach jedem neustart zurück gesetzt haben und an die Server gekoppelt waren) vor die Nase gesetzt gekriegt und sollten die ganzen Toolbars, Programme etc. entfernen. Das hat natürlich niemand hin gekriegt (damals 10. Klasse in nem unterirdisch schlechtem Kurs. Die meisten sind schon daran verzweifelt 'n antimalware Programm drauf zu spielen). Die werden sich jetzt sicher hüten ******* auf ihren PC zu laden.
Aber um die Familien PCs darf ich mich auch kümmern. Besonders beliebt waren bis vor 'n par Jahren diese blöden Aldi-Rechner. Mit denen hattest du nur Probleme. Und mein Opa der angeblich nur auf seiten der Börse war hat sich so verdammt viele Viren u.ä. eingefangen dass ich daran knapp ne Woche saß um den halbwegs wieder in gang zu bringen...
Also ein Internetführerschein oder auch Internetfrüherschein hätten durch aus was


----------

